# NBG 8 string build



## Nicklas (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi peeps,

About a month ago I started building an 8 string.
For me it is the first extended range guitar I've build.
I have to say I like this kind of projects a lot.

Here's what I've got so far:
















The wooden bridge is an experiment.
The pickup will be a splitable humbucker.

Cheers,

N.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 26, 2010)

looks really interesting 
share more info about that project


----------



## Durero (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the angled pickup.

Can you tell us more about the pickup and the overall specs of your build?


----------



## drmosh (Feb 26, 2010)

that looks like pure awesome in guitar form. I love the build "strategy" you have going on.
That pickup idea also looks great, can't wait to hear what it sounds like


----------



## Nicklas (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you all.

This guitar is build with pear, maple and mahogany (sapele). The body, fretboard and bridge are made of pearwood. It is quite heavy that's why I drilled those holes. Overall I think it will turn out ok weight and more important soundwise. Pear is a dense wood so it doesn't need filler of any kind.
The flame maple top will be stained with a natural binding. I have to make up my mind about the colour. Maybe it is gonna be a PRS amber violinburst kind of finish. I'll use a nitro finish.

The wooden bridge comes from a thought about acoustic guitars. There is no metal used so I was curious what a wooden bridge would do on an electric guitar? Soundwise and sustainwise. 

The pickup will be made by me with some help of others. I had some ideas but I think this will work best to cover the wide range of strings.
The pickup will be based on Alnico 5 magnets. It will be an open coil, splittable pickup with 16 adjustable polepieces. 

I wanted a sort of classic design with a singlecut bass neckjoint. The scale length is 26,69" The body starts at the 13/14th fret so it will stiffen the neck on the bass side. The neck has 2 carbon strips in it. I will use Sperzel locking tuners and a brass nut. 

For the design I had fingerpicking or jazzy playing in mind. The nut is quite wide (60mm - 2.362") The bridge is based on the hipshot 8 string bridge.


----------



## Nicklas (Mar 10, 2010)

Some updates on the build. Ive started shaping the neck, heel and belly cut.


----------



## Origin (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy shit...it's so nice


----------



## Nicklas (Mar 26, 2010)

Is it possible to move this threat to the luthiery section?
Or should I start a new topic there? 

No commercially intentions.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 26, 2010)

Nicklas said:


> Is it possible to move this threat to the luthiery section?
> Or should I start a new topic there?
> 
> No commercially intentions.



Just PM a mod.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 26, 2010)

*A disturbance in the force told me that this thread needed to be moved. *


----------



## Nicklas (Mar 26, 2010)

The force was right. Thanks  It was moved before I knew.

A little update to celebrate the movement. 

The neck is glued in. 











Cheers


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 26, 2010)

These are looking amazing!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 26, 2010)

it's starting to look really nice, man! looks like the upper fret access and everything is going to be nice!


----------



## Nicklas (Mar 26, 2010)

I do think so. The upper access should be ok. When the fretboard is glued on I get a better feel of the heel. It may be a bit thick. I don't have any experience with 8 string guitars or this heel setup so maybe I have to rework it later.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, that looks really sweet, definitely keep this thread updated


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 1, 2010)

Yesterday I glued the maple top. Its needs some routing on the sides but now carving can begin! I really enjoy this stage because the body shape will get it's final shape.





More pictures later!


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 1, 2010)

Carving!  I took my angled grinder and started. I use diffrent tools from very heavy to fine tools. The basic carve is done so now it is time to finetune.


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 1, 2010)

that bridge plate is amazing.


seems like wood bridges have become a thing lately on these builds...


are you using a metal insert for ground, and the height screws on teh saddles so they dont eat into the wood?


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks man!
Since I started this build I saw some cool looking wooden bridges. I didn't see these before I think it is because 8 string bridges are not widely available. It is cool to make it though.

I am planning for a brass bar for the ferrulers. I will lead a ground wire there. I think there will be a plate under the saddles. The baseplate has to be thinner so I have to do some work on the bridge.


----------



## TheWreck (Apr 1, 2010)

Your construction method is Nice to look at!! are the holes there, for acoustic purpose or for weight balance?


----------



## anthonyferguson (Apr 1, 2010)

this thing looks niiiiiiiice! that bridge is really really cool, I like the logo alot  i generally really dig this! good job on the design!


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!
The holes are for weight relief and balans.


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 2, 2010)

Nicklas said:


> Thanks man!
> Since I started this build I saw some cool looking wooden bridges. I didn't see these before I think it is because 8 string bridges are not widely available. It is cool to make it though.
> 
> I am planning for a brass bar for the ferrulers. I will lead a ground wire there. I think there will be a plate under the saddles. The baseplate has to be thinner so I have to do some work on the bridge.




i made one myself in hipshot dimensions in case i ever got the hipshot 8 bridge..mainly because i couldnt justify the $100 for the bridge...it came out alright, but ive got plenty of zebrawood left, so im getting some MDF and making some templates so i can do it again and get a much cleaner result.

i have a think piece of steel thats like an 1/16" maybe thinner, but i think i want to get a real thin piece of aluminum since itd be easier to work with for sure..all in all the thickness of my actuall baseplate is an 1/8". so once i redo it and get a cleaner result im going to see if i cant still thin that more, or i might just end up recessing it and gluing it down rather than bolting it to the body.


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 2, 2010)

My bridge is also made with the Hipshot dimensions. Same reason but I liked that I could use my own design. At first I wanted to make it out of brass but I don't have the tools for it. This is the first I've made. My router is a bit too big for this kind of work. I think a xy table would be great.
I also wanted to try a wooden bridge since it is standard on acoustics. I thought it might work on electrics too.

Gluing it down would be intresting. A more integrated bridge design.


----------



## Ruins (Apr 2, 2010)

looks great! I dig a lot this bridge it is something your own and unique


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 2, 2010)

I really like the inlaid lettering on the bridge. It just screams "class".


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 2, 2010)

was your bridge cut using a cnc? its just so clean looking...


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 2, 2010)

The bridge was the best place for the logo. 
The bridge is made by hand using my router and chisels. The logo is cnc cut. It is maple.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 2, 2010)

I really dig the professional look of this guitar. Very cool design, especially the bridge


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 2, 2010)

Nicklas said:


> The bridge was the best place for the logo.
> The bridge is made by hand using my router and chisels. The logo is cnc cut. It is maple.



well bravo sir, that is amazing.

what kind of saddles, the longer wilkinsons would look good on that


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 8, 2010)

At first I will use the saddles with the round hole. I have 2 bridges with those saddles. If these don't work out for this project I will change them. 






The position of the jackinput is not determined yet. Maybe I'll put in on top. I kinda like it there.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 8, 2010)

I love those knobs


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 8, 2010)

Me too man, I've got 4 of them and already planned them on 3 projects. But now they really have to become part of this build. These are audio knobs I found in a secondhand store.


----------



## Ultraworld (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been a Luthier for close to 30 years. Really, really nice work. The neck is very deep set & looks very strong. The bridge really stands out. Can I recomend a strip of steel under the saddles so the set screws dont sink onto the wood. Something tells me you have this figured out already.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey ultra world is back! 

@ OP its looking GREAT so far. Im partial to the jack being on the face where you have it mocked up.


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 9, 2010)

Ultraworld said:


> I've been a Luthier for close to 30 years. Really, really nice work. The neck is very deep set & looks very strong. The bridge really stands out. Can I recomend a strip of steel under the saddles so the set screws dont sink onto the wood. Something tells me you have this figured out already.


 
Thanks! I hope I'll be building guitars 30 years from now. I started 6 years ago with a Warmoth neck and a selfmade body. It got to me and I like it very much. I've got plenty ideas for guitars I hope to build one day.

I thought about a strip under the saddles. I aloso want to use it for ground.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 9, 2010)

this guitar is going to be pure awesomesauce


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2010)

drmosh said:


> this guitar is going to be pure awesomesauce


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 9, 2010)

I enlarged the control cavity. I probably gonna build a preamp into the guitar so I need some more room. I have to make a mold to tighten it up. Now it is freehanded.


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 9, 2010)

looks great....love the knobs, and the contrasting colors to the bridge


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 9, 2010)

die gitaar ziet er echt fantastisch uit =D
als ik ooit een custom nodig heb moet ik ff naar zwolle rijden 

Translated

That guitar looks amazing =D
If i ever need a custom i need to travel to zwolle


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks man, you are welcome!

Yesterday I made the neck and boad ready for gluing them together. Next week I'll give them a final check and then it is time to glue the board on. When this is done the neck will get its final shape. The bridge can be placed and when the Sperzel tuners arive and the nut is made it can be strung up.

I think the wide neck gives good support to the hand while playing. I think I will like it


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 14, 2010)

A quick update.


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 15, 2010)

Today I removed the rubber. 




First time outside the woodshop.










I measured the bridge position and marked the stringholes. So they can be drilled. 

This morning I drew a cool "new" 8 string design. A classic 8 string featuring the most beautiful electric guitar design ever.


----------



## Nicklas (May 6, 2010)

I've done a lot of sanding the past days. Today I hammered in the frets.




I have to save up for the pickup. It is gonna be a Q tuner BL5.


----------



## anthonyferguson (May 6, 2010)

not gonna lie, that shit is beautiful


----------



## Sebastian (May 6, 2010)

Interesting bridge


----------



## Nicklas (May 13, 2010)

I've ordered my Q Tuner! A BL-5 with 4 conductor wire in black.
Yesterday I printed the drawing from their site and routed the cavity. Can't wait to install it.


















Maybe I'll add a coiltap switch on it. Don't know for sure because I like the clean look of the 2 knob config.
Next up is ordering some fineline tape for the binding process.


----------



## maniac mikej (May 13, 2010)

instead of an actual coiltap switch you could just do a push-pull. that way you keep the same look you have now with the added versatility


----------



## Nicklas (May 13, 2010)

A push pull pot was my first idea but a switch works faster and easier. I've got some cool switches for it. I dunno yet.

Edit:

This is the switch.


----------



## Kapee (May 14, 2010)

Someone has awesome luthiery skills... Dont know who...

That looks awesome! Do you know yet how youre gonna finish that guitar? Natural?


----------



## Nicklas (May 14, 2010)

Thanks man!
I'm not quite sure yet. The top will be stained with a natural binding. The back and neck will be natural.
Which colour for the top I have to deceide. I was thinking of black cherry, tobacco or the violin burst PRS uses. 
I find it hard to make up my mind. The black cherry is something I wanted to do on other projects but somehow it never gets through. 

The colour have to match the pearwood colour. No screaming greens or blue or whatsoever.
It is time to make up my mind about that.


----------



## Nicklas (May 14, 2010)

The input has to move.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (May 14, 2010)

This looks amazing!


----------



## jhonson (May 15, 2010)

wow, just wow


----------



## Nicklas (May 17, 2010)

Thank you, appreciate it!

Finnaly I deceided which color I'll use.
Someone said it is just like choosing pie when you,ve chosen one you'll like other pie as well.

It is going to be something like this:




This week I will try some dye to achieve the right tone.

My design looks something like this Wolfgang.


----------



## Nicklas (Jun 17, 2010)

Q Tuner in tha house!!






This project is on hold for a short time.. Have to make an other guitar.
I have some trouble with the natural binding. It won't work the way I want it. I'll get it down eventually.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't wait to see the finished project. It's going to be spectacular!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 17, 2010)

excited.


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 15, 2011)

It has been a while but here's a update.
I've been busy working and preparing becomming a daddy 

I've stained the top. It is a cherry kind of tone. I had this colour in mind for other projects but I've never used it so now is the time to do so.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Apr 15, 2011)

just now noticed this thread. i like it man! its quite unique! im liking the look of the wooden bridge, i dont think ive ever seen a guitar with one like that before.

oh and congrats on becoming a daddy soon!


----------



## Jontain (Apr 15, 2011)

HOLY BALLS! nice work man it looks ace!


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 15, 2011)

SYLrules88 said:


> oh and congrats on becoming a daddy soon!


 
Thanks mate, 2nd week of june it's D-day.

Finishing the guitar is quita a hassle. I have to get back into it. Since I don't have a workshop anymore I have to do it in my home and garden. I'm missing my great tools. Progress will be slow but I'm getting there.

Somewher in October there's a guitarbuilders meeting here in Holland. I want to show it there. Plan is to get it ready before june


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 15, 2011)

^Where is that? I'm building my guitar this summer and am starting woodworking school in september so a meeting would be cool!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 15, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## celticelk (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow! That's stunningly beautiful. If I ever decide I need a custom 8, I know who to contact!


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 15, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> ^Where is that? I'm building my guitar this summer and am starting woodworking school in september so a meeting would be cool!


 
Zie hier:
welkom op de gitaarbouwersmeeting site


Today I did some touch up on the stain and cleaning up the binding.
Tomorrow I'll put on the first layers of clear. I think the color will stand out quite nice.

I still have to do some work on the shape of the neck though. I need some protection on the top first. After spraying on the first 4 or 5 layers I'll put it to rest and focus on finishing the bridge.


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 16, 2011)

First layers of clearcoat!







It is a nitro celluloid laquer.


----------



## TheSleeper (Apr 18, 2011)

Though I'm not completely elated by the body/headstock shape, this looks very classy! My favourite part is the knobs.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 18, 2011)

TheSleeper said:


> Though I'm not completely elated by the body/headstock shape, this looks very classy! My favourite part is the knobs.


My thought exactly. This is looking quite sharp.


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 18, 2011)

These knobs are the bomb. Audio knobs. 
I want to reproduce them. I only got 4 of them from a secondhand store.


----------



## Nicklas (May 14, 2011)

Damn, have some problems with the bridge. I think I have to make a new one.
I was thinking of buying a Hipshot 8 string in the meantime and make a new wooden bridge later. In 4 weeks my baby will be born so there's little time to build. I want to finish the guitar and play it.

Where to buy? Hipshot charges 124 dollar for shipping 
I used the Hipshot dimesions for my wooden bridge.

Anybody know where to buy this bridge in Europe? Or a US shop that can ship cheaper.


----------



## Nicklas (Jun 25, 2013)

Is it completely finished? Nope... lol


----------



## Nicklas (Jun 25, 2013)

Is it completely finished? Nope lol


----------



## User Name (Jun 25, 2013)

dude, i freaking love that finish. i for one think the body shape is the coolest part. it insanely unique. good job!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 25, 2013)

Completely forgot about this thing! And what the hell do you still have to do with it?


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 25, 2013)

>doesn't update build thread for two years
>update is amazing
>MFW:


----------



## Nicklas (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, the fretboard needs a redo. It is playable but not on all positions. 
Fretdressing will result in very small frets at the higer positions 

I deceided not to do this anymore and let the guitar go. A decent luthier can fix it, no doubt.


----------

